# Absinthe Films



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been watching a lot of Absinthe TV and even bought Resonance from iTunes recently. Really liked it, but i think i liked the behind the scenes Absinthe Flipside little mini series even more. Pretty funny and a cool look into the making with all of the different riders.

Has anyone seen all of the Absinthe movies? If so, which do you think is the best, and how would you rate Resonance against all of them? 

I'm thinking about buying more of them but not if they're not going to be as good.

thankssss


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I just know that I thought Resonance was a solid effort this year.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I just know that I thought Resonance was a solid effort this year.


agreed.

Danny Kass seemed out of place


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

Any Absinthe stuff free online? And from the dvd collection seeing as I'm gonna part with my hard earned cash (laugh) what would you folks recommend to buy first?


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Resonance was pretty awesome i would say.

If you want an idea of what it's about, go to absinthe-films.com and check out the Absinthe TV section. In there you will find a bunch of different like 6 min. clips. check out all of the Absinthe Flipside episodes like i talked about above.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

I think the movies get better every yr.. they are ALL good..

start with the newest and work your way back in time.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Richie67 said:


> Any Absinthe stuff free online? And from the dvd collection seeing as I'm gonna part with my hard earned cash (laugh) what would you folks recommend to buy first?


Allot cheaper buying the iTunes version and you get both SD and 1080p versions for about 1\2 the cost of the DVD, all snowboard video's are available day 1(and half the cost) on iTunes.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Allot cheaper buying the iTunes version and you get both SD and 1080p versions for about 1\2 the cost of the DVD, all snowboard video's are available day 1(and half the cost) on iTunes.


yeah it's $10 as opposed to $30 in stores... eeek


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

FacePlant4Free said:


> yeah it's $10 as opposed to $30 in stores... eeek


I know, I hate contributing to the "Apple Monster" and their bullshit video DRM but for that cost I can't pass it up, you'll need a PC hooked up to your TV or an apple TV to watch on the big screen but it's worth it IMO to have it on all your home and mobile devices for that price.


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

Cheers fellas, getting stuck into it now.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

oneshot said:


> I think the movies get better every yr.. they are ALL good..
> 
> start with the newest and work your way back in time.


Correction, movies are getting worse and worse. My main flicks to watch are draw the line and follow me around. Both from 2006. My favorite year for sure. Back when everyone cool was at Burton making sick vids. things have changed for the worst, for example, i wish dcp never left Burton and make his own company. Same with Mads.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> I know, I hate contributing to the "Apple Monster" and their bullshit video DRM but for that cost I can't pass it up, you'll need a PC hooked up to your TV or an apple TV to watch on the big screen but it's worth it IMO to have it on all your home and mobile devices for that price.


Yeah, their content is great. Now if it weren't for their shitty video compression - my so-called HD version of TAOF has a file size of less than half of the disk version...


----------

